# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hi All, another QLDer

## noodlehead

Hey all, just signing up, have always been around the lurks roaming the forums but I finally have some questions that I can't find answers too.  I'm sure I signed up many years ago but my old account is long gone by the looks. 
Anyway, hope to enjoy my stay, and hopefully I can provide some input where I can.

----------


## ringtail

Welcome mate. Ask away

----------

